# تعلمي كيف تخفين عيوبك عن زوجك!



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

حواء إذا كان صوتك مرتفعا بطبيعته فاحرصي على ألا يكون كذلك أمام زوجك
إذا كنت امرأة كسولة فإياك أن تشعري زوجك بذلك، بل على العكس أشعريه دائما أنك نشيطة تحب الحركة حتى لو كنت غير ذلك

إذا كنت مثلا لا تحسنين الطهي، علمي نفسك ذلك عن طريق كتب الطبخ وبرامج التلفزيون المتاحة بالعشرات أمامك، واحرصي ألا تذكري أمام زوجك مصادر وصفاتك، بل قولي إنك تعلمتها قبل الزواج:

1. إن كنت ممن يرتبكن في توضيب المنزل أو إعداد الطعام وترتيب السفرة قبل وصول زوجك، لا تشعريه بذلك أبداً، بل اجعلي حجتك انك كنت منهمكة طوال النهار في أمور أخرى، وحاولي جهدك ان تقسمي وقتك، كأن تخصصي صباحك للطهي أولا ثم ترتيب المنزل، ويمكنك الاستفادة من خبرة والدتك أو إحدى صديقاتك، ولا بأس أن تطلبي من إحداهن المساعدة قليلا لكي تعتادي على القيام بكل هذه الأعمال بمفردك لاحقا.

2. إذا كنت من المسرفات في التعامل مع المال، فاطلبي من زوجك أن يهتم بمصاريف المنزل والتسوق، وخذي منه فقط حاجتك اليومية من المصروف، وركزي على احتياجات المنزل إن كان لا بد لك أن تهتمي بذلك.

3. إذا كنت امرأة عصبية وتعرضت لموقف معين أمام زوجك أثار غضبك، سيطري على أعصابك قدر المستطاع وأفرغي طاقتك العصبية في مكان آخر بعيدا عنه من دون أن تشعريه بشيء حتى تهدأي وتزول أي آثار على وجهك تشير إلى عصبيتك.

4. إذا كنت ممن يغرن على أزواجهن من أي إنسانة أخرى، احرصي ألا تظهري هذه الغيرة أمام زوجك، فلا تتحدثي كثيرا عن الموضوع الذي أثار غيرتك أو أن تذمي المرأة التي تشعرين بالغيرة تجاهها، بل تجاهلي الأمر واشعري زوجك أنك واثقة كثيرا بنفسك.

5. إذا كنت امرأة كسولة فإياك أن تشعري زوجك بذلك، بل على العكس أشعريه دائما أنك نشيطة تحب الحركة حتى لو كنت غير ذلك، فاحرصي مثلا ألا يدخل المنزل وأنت نائمة في الفراش، بل اجعليه يراك منهمكة في أعمال المنزل أو المطبخ؟

6. تجنبي أن تكوني زوجة مهملة بنفسها، خصوصاً أمام زوجك حتى لو كنت من النساء اللواتي لا يعتبرن أن هناك أي ضرورة للإهتمام بهذا الأمر بعد الزواج، بل على العكس، عليك أن تهتمي بنظافتك وأناقتك وإياك أن تستقبلي زوجك بعد عودته من العمل بثياب المطبخ.

7. إذا كان صوتك مرتفعا بطبيعته فاحرصي على ألا يكون كذلك أمام زوجك، لأن الرجل لا يحب المرأة ذات الصوت المرتفع، وبإمكانك السيطرة على ذلك عن طريق التأني أثناء الحديث والتفكير بما ستقولينه، واشعري نفسك دائما ان هناك من يسمعك وأنت تتحدثين وينزعج من صوتك العالي.

8. إذا كنت من النساء اللواتي يحببن الثرثرة، فتجنبي ذلك أمام زوجك، فمن المؤكد أنه لا يحب المرأة الثرثارة، فلا تحاولي النقاش أو الجدال في مواضيع الآخرين وحاولي ان تختصري دائما في أحاديثك أمامه، واتركي رغبتك تلك للوقت الذي تلتقين فيه بصديقاتك.

9. إذا كنت امرأة تحب السيطرة فاعلمي أن الزوج أكثر إنسان يكره سيطرة المرأة، لأن ذلك يشعره بعدم أنوثتها، لذا أشعري زوجك أنه صاحب الأمر والنهي وهو المسيطر الوحيد في البيت وأنك امرأة مسالمة تأخذ بآراء الآخرين ولا تتمسك فقط برأيها

على الهامش يا حواء:
1- تذكري أن الغياب القصير عن بعضكما البعض قد يقوي الرابطة الزوجية ، لكن الغياب الطويل قد يكون معول هدم لها .
2- لاتدعي أي خلاف بينكما يستمر إلى اليوم التالي ، فان الشيطان بالمرصاد!
3- ابتعدي عن المثالية ، وعيشي حياتك بطريقة طبيعية ، ولا تتوقعي المعجزات ، فان الحياة الدنيا دار تزاحم ، ولا يحقق فيها الانسان كل مآربه ولو كان حريصا .

5- حاربي في نفسك الاستسلام للهم والقلق ، وكوني دائماً بشوشة طلقة الوجه متفائلة.
6- إياك والنقد اللاذع ، أو المستمر مع كل صغيرة وكبيرة .

7- حاولي دائماً حصر النزاع في دائرة ضيقة ، ولا تجعليها تتسع ، وسيطري أنت على المشكلة قبل أن تفلت من يدك ، ليتابعها الآخرون .
8- الغيرة والشك والشبهات معاول هدم للحياة الزوجية ، فتعاملي مع الوقائع ولا تتعاملي مع الظنون والأوهام .

9- اغرسي في شريك حياتك الثقة في نفسه وفيك ، وثقي أنت فيه ، وابعثي فيه الاعتزاز والقدرة على انه قادر على تغيير ما هو الخطأ في الحياة ، وتثبيت ما هو الصحيح فيها.
10- لابد من انتهاج سياسة الأخذ والعطاء, لا تكوني أنانيةً تريدين أن تأخذي أكثر مما تعطين ، أو تأخذي كل شيء ولا تعطين شيئاً .

11- الرجل يريد من المرأة أن تكون زوجة مثالية تحسن التصرف في كل شيء ، وتمده بالحب والرعاية والحنان .
12- لا تسارعي باتهام شريكك في الحياة عند كل مصيبة ، بل انظري إلى الموضوع نظرة منصفة ولا تستبقي الأحداث .

13- عيشي يومك ولا تفكري بهموم الغد الذي لم يحن بعد ، وتصرفي في حدود إمكانياتك .
14- عليك أن تفهمي قدسية الرابطة الزوجية وأنها ميثاق غليظ ، ففكري ألف مرة قبل أن تتخذي خطوة بعدها لاينفع الندم .
15- اسألي نفسك هذه الأسئلة ، حتى تدركي مزايا شريكك في الحياة وتتغلبي على مشاكلك بنجاح :-

- ما الذي يعجب كل منكما في الآخر ؟!
- ما الخبرات السعيدة التي مرت بكما ؟!
- ما النشاط المشترك السار الذي تستمتعان به حقاً ؟!
- ماذا يفعل كل منكما ليظهر اهتمامه بالطرف الآخر ؟!
- ماذا تنتظري من شريكك ، لتشعري أنه يحبك ويقدرك ؟!
- ما أحلامكما المشتركة للمستقبل؟!

منقول


----------



## totty (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*امممممممممم

صدقنى حتى لو ولعنا فى صوابعنا وعملناها شمع

برضه هما هما
هههههههههههههه

بهزر طبعااااااا

موضوع حلو خااااالص*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *امممممممممم
> 
> صدقنى حتى لو ولعنا فى صوابعنا وعملناها شمع
> 
> ...


شكرا 


جدا للمرور الرائع

الرب يباركك أختنا الغاليه
​


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع  اخي النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا الك

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا

للمرور الرائع

المسيح يبارككم​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا نهيسى على الموضوع الجميل

بس ولا هعمل حاجة من دى خالص

مع نفسه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا يا نهيسى على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> بس ولا هعمل حاجة من دى خالص
> 
> ...


انا نصحتك وأنتى حره

هههههههههههه

شكرا جدا لمرورك الراااائع

الرب يسعدك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا بجد ع النصايح الروعة
أنا هحاول أصلح من عيوبى
لكن لو فيا عيب مايتصلحش هقوله علطول
يعرف منى أحسن مايعرف من الغريب
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

